# New bee booth at the Fair



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Karla, completely lost track of time and missed it. How was your harvest this year and how are the girls holding up?


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

habutti said:


> Nice Karla, completely lost track of time and missed it. How was your harvest this year and how are the girls holding up?


This was our first time at the PW Fair in years... Arlington is this week I think and Montgomery maybe ongoing now? We only set up for one weekend.... trying to take that sustainability concept into all of our operations and staffing this all week was not a sustainable deal!

Am sending you an update to your email- so check your junk mail folder as some of my email seems to go there!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Verry verry NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Our Beekeepers had a booth at the fair this year for the first time and won the Fair Assoc. Plaque for Best Commercial Booth. Your pics gave us some new ideas for the future. Carol


----------

